# OK, I have $850 to spend



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think used is definitely the way to go as you seem to get more for your money and sometimes bonus items come with the kayak.

I am 6'1" and 230 lbs (hoping to get back down to 200). Kayak will mostly be used in a reservoir or river, but I want to be able to take it to the salt (surf, inlets, rivers...you name it) whenever I get the chance, so I definitely want a SOT. 

I am talking to a member about his 2009 Tarpon 140 (angler addition). He seems to be asking a fair price and the yak comes with a few bonuses. At first I was all about it, but in another thread he mentioned that he didn't like the boat because there was constantly 2" of water in the cockpit, the seat was not comfortable, and he rated the speed and stability of the boat as "OK". So, while the boat seems like a great deal, it may not be the right one for me.

What are the best options with this budget in mind, and where are the best places to look? Haven't seen much in Craigslist so far...


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

hey i have for sale a cobra baidarka okuma kayak 13ft
i have a paddle,seat,and a scotty rod holder
it has only been used 6 times kept in garage at all times
was asking 750 but need it gone will sell for $650


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

PLEASE don't spam the thread. I know how to search the classifieds.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

A lot of people seem concerned with stability. My advice would be to hold on to your cash for a little while and get out and test paddle a few different boats. I paddled a T140 (I weighed a bit over 200 at the time), carry about 60 pounds of assorted s*!t with me, and never had 2" of water in the cockpit... EVER.
Right now I paddle a 2010 and 2011 T16o and a 2010 Ride 135.
If you're worried about stability the Ride has to be on your list somewhere. Really though, get a little seat time in a yak before you get overly worried about other people's opinions on stability. A $50 intro to kayaking class is the BEST money you could spend right now.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree that test paddling a few boats is a great idea, but where do you do something like that? Also, I wouldn't feel right about testing boats from a retailer that I would have no intention of buying (since I am pretty sure I'll buy used). I think another good reason to buy used is that if the yak doesn't work out for me and I need to get something else, I'll be able to sell it for roughly what I paid.

Thanks for the advice on the class. I'll have to look into taking one.


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

*Wilderness Tarpon 16*

I have a Tarpon 16 about 5 years old with a rudder and its fast and stable, I weigh 205 now and used it when I was upwards of 230. My wife wants me to downsize and I have been thinking about selling package - Kayak ( 2 flush mount rod holders and one center mount - ball mount for FF ), paddle, Thule J roof rack mount carriers (including 2 straps), portaging wheels, Stearn Lifejacket, and emergency paddle. Let me know if you are interested and we can talk. 
Fish the NC Outer Banks sound and ocean for everything from spot and croaker to live baiting for stripers, kings, and cobia as well as all the bluefish, speckle trout, and spanish you would expect. Just sittling here at the 11 mp after fishing back in the sound this afternoon in the heat and catching a few specs and some toss back flounder. 

I live in central VA and just dont get down here enough to justify the kayak (ACCORDING TO MY WIFE) and I would like to get it to somone who can put it to more use.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to try out yaks before purchasing my trident but went off of online reviews. Researched alot of yaks and then narrowed my list down by what features I was looking for. Found a deal on CL and jumped on it. I got my T13 for $750 with extras and it still looked brand new. 

It's very stable. I can stand on it to sight cast or stand sideways to pee with no problems. I'm only 150lbs though. 

Jason


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

You can definitely get a lot of yak for $850 used. Unfortunately right now used yaks are at a premium. As fast as fishing yaks hit cl they are getting snatched up. You have to be very on top of it. Later in the season there will be deals to be had from all kinds of retailers even some less expensive for new yak deals than a good deal now for a used one. Cabelas and bass pro discount their inventory bigtime at the end of the season. None of which will get you out on the water now. As for the tarpon being a wet seat kind of ride I recently sold my tarpon 120 it was a very quick and dry yak. I weigh about 195lbs. I had a oc prowler 13 (not a trident) that was a wet ride. I am currently paddling a malibu stealth 12. It's a very stable dry yak, you can easily stand while fishing on rivers and calm lakes, don't try to do that on a tarpon or prowler. It has incredible storage and even a livewell. But like many things there are side effects to having that stability. It is no speed demon on the water. Tracks nice and straight just not as fast as the prowler 13 or the tarpon 120. Hope this helps


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the T14, it paddles great but isn't as stable as the T12. If you want a WS yak I'd look at the T12 or Ride.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

You should go out to Farmville. I just bought a new one on Monday. They will give a good deal on one and you can try a bunch of different ones out for comfort.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

They have demo days from time to time and you can paddle all you want. I have a big game, trident and tarpon 140, if you're ever in the area you are more then welcom to paddle any or all of mine (and if you like the tarpon, you can take it home hahaha)


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 2008 Ocean Kayak Prowler T-15' that you could paddle and fish out of (to see if you even would like kayak fishing) as soon as it cools down some or one early morning.. It is for sale but there would be no obligation.Just bring your rod lures and water or gator aid. I'm not to far from Richmond live east of Hopewell.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I have water inside my OK Prowler 13 when I am paddling and it is fine- love it- anyone who expects a sit inside kayak with scuppers to be dry is going to be disappointed- if you want DRY get a boat or a sit inside- stability is fine- never felt like I was going to turtle in mine- remember everything is a compromise in kayaks- long, skinny yaks are fast, but will turtle easily, short, fat, wide yaks are stable but a lot slower than the skinny ones...I would look at a Hobie Revo, Jackson Coosa, Ocean Kayaks Prowler series, Tarpon 12 and 14, Ride 135, Manta Ray 14, etc. In kayaks like everything else, you get what you pay for- the more decked out it is the more expensive it is- Fishing Kayaks are not a Lazy Boy lounger- If you sit in the same position for hours it is going to be uncomfortable- the seats that come stock aren't the most comfortable- a Surf to Summit Expedition seat is expensive- roughly $200- but it is a nice seat- I have one- but after 4 hours of fishing, I need to get out and walk around for a while to get the circulation going- The Jackson Coosa seating is higher more like sitting in a chair and more comfortable- it is the position that gets uncomfortable after several hours no matter what the seating cushioning.

After several fishing trips you will know if you have the right Kayak- they all feel great to someone who has no experience- any kayak will do until you try to use it the way you want it- why don't you find a place to rent a fishing kayak for four hours and get a test drive under actual conditions-

I was in the same place you are last winter- I did a lot of research and narrowed it down to a few kayaks- I found a deal on my kayak and bought it on sale from West Marine for a lot less than you have for your budget-


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

HERE IS A REALLY GOOD DEAL ON A 2010

http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/boa/2501904232.html


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Your replies have been extremely helpful. I'm really digging the Manta Ray 14 so far, but a lot of the yaks out there look cool. 

I realize that there will always be a trade-off between speed and stability. What models are a good balance between the two? I definitely don't want a slug...I like the idea of being able to move fast when needed to really cover a lot of distance, but I also like the idea of being able to stand and cast.

Also, let's say I bought Joe Vanischak's 16-ft Tarpon and I took it on the river, and ran into some rapids (class 3 tops). How would a 16-ft kayak fare?


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

7.62 said:


> Your replies have been extremely helpful. I'm really digging the Manta Ray 14 so far, but a lot of the yaks out there look cool.
> 
> I realize that there will always be a trade-off between speed and stability. What models are a good balance between the two? I definitely don't want a slug...I like the idea of being able to move fast when needed to really cover a lot of distance, but I also like the idea of being able to stand and cast.
> 
> Also, let's say I bought Joe Vanischak's 16-ft Tarpon and I took it on the river, and ran into some rapids (class 3 tops). How would a 16-ft kayak fare?


Tarpon 16 isn't river rapids friendly, though I have had it out on the James and the Rappahannock -- too long and not maneuverable enough for the quick ins and outs of rapids. I cna sight cast while standing, but it definitley took some practice to get comfortable, practice makes perfect


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive found if you want the best of both worlds, a 13-14 ft yak is best. They cut through the water well and are pretty stable. Its like you say, all have their pros and cons. Ive never used a manta ray, I was looking into one but I got a better deal on the trident


----------



## hvac1877 (Jun 27, 2005)

for about another 100 you can get a new jackson coosa. I just bought one from appomattox river co and they have layaway if you dont hae the full amount. they have shops in farmville and yorktown. i looked at the moken 12,13 tarpon 120 and coosa. the coosa wasthe most but it felt the most stable and the seat is so comfortable to sit in. good luck!!!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

It is funny that you bring up the Manta Ray. That is what I Picked up on Tuesday. The same model. I rode on it this weekend in Scottsville and loved it! It doesn't have a scupper hole in the seat, so you have to bail it when you stop. It was the most comfortable of the four I sat in and it was awesome o. The river for 4 hours.

But here is why it is interesting. They are offering unpublished deals on them and it is at your price point. Go to Farmville and get a Manta!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Phaedrus said:


> It is funny that you bring up the Manta Ray. That is what I Picked up on Tuesday. The same model. I rode on it this weekend in Scottsville and loved it! It doesn't have a scupper hole in the seat, so you have to bail it when you stop. It was the most comfortable of the four I sat in and it was awesome o. The river for 4 hours.
> 
> But here is why it is interesting. They are offering unpublished deals on them and it is at your price point. Go to Farmville and get a Manta!


So far I have never had any problems with either of my manta rays taking on water. It is the dryest yak I have owned by far. was you in some rough water?


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

A dry ride in a kayak is an ironic play on words. Anyone who paddles will tell you that it is darn near impossible to stay dry. At some point, you are going to get wet, how it happens is up to you and your abilities. If you are a beginner, you will most likely get wet during paddling due to poor technique. If you are fishing, you are going to get wet from the fish splashing you, especially if you fish the salt or a river. Current and waves will bring water into the kayak, especially since you should never venture out in moving water of any kind without a yak that had the scupper plugs pulled. I only leave mine in when I am fishing bodies of water with no movement.

Also, stability is relative to each person's balance, the kayak they are in and the water conditions at that particular time. Each kayak is designed with a primary and secondary stability factor. Get to know what each kayak's characteristics are before you buy. It is best to test stability with no gear loaded and in shallow water.

To your point about what kayak to get. I have fished out of various kayaks and can tell you that each have their own merits depending upon the weather and water conditions at that given time. For me right now, the Wilderness Systems Ride 135 provides everything I need. I am 6'2" and for now 220lbs and have a bad back and bad knees. I use an inflatable donut ring cushion in my seat and can sit in my Ride 135 for nearly the entire day. I get out from time to time to stretch my legs, but any discomfort I feel is usually due to poor posture more than anything else. I fish large reservoirs (Briery Creek, Sandy River, Lake Anna, Chickahominy and Diascund Creek), rivers (James, Shenandoah, Lafayette, York and Elizabeth), small lakes (Bear Creek, Lake Frederick, Powhatan) local ponds, saltwater (Fisherman's Island, Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, Rudee Inlet, Lynnhaven) and have no issues at all relative to the kayak.

Do yourself a favor - if you live near Farmville go see Tom at Appomattox River Company. If you live near Yorktown, go see Vic at ARC. Get some seat time through demos or meeting up with people from this forum or others and try various models out before you make a decision. Regarding your post about rapids, there are very few if any fishing kayaks designed for Class III rapids, so that should not be a decision point in my opinion. Very few if any people are qualified to run a Class III rapid, let alone in a SOT or SINK......jmho.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good post, Hanover. You're right...the rapids thing is dumb to be concerned about. A kayak can't be do-all and that is the last thing I should be concerned about. Also, I'm not concerned about staying dry, I just don't want the cockpit to be full of water all the time (relating to the post where someone commented about always having 2" of water in their Tarpon 140). I guess the Ride 135 should be on my list, then. Like you, I also have a bad back (low back) and knees. And, like you, I would be primarily fishing large reservoirs (Swift Creek Res is around the corner from me) and also want to fish all the other water types you mentioned. But I also want to be able to launch from the surf when I'm at the beach. Would that be a problem for a smaller kayak like the Ride?

I definitely agree that I should go up to ARC in Farmville. It's not that far...closer than Yorktown for me. 

Here are my thoughts on the various kayaks I'm considering (or have been mentioned):

Ride 135 - Seems stable and comfortable, but I'm concerned about storage capacity (compartments), speed and "surfworthiness"

Jackson Coosa - Looks awesomely comfortable and stable, but hatches are not accessible while in the kayak, and at 11.5', seems like it would be a slug.

Manta Ray 14' - Really like this kayak; seems to be the best compromise to provide both speed and stability, reviews say it is comfortable, but I am baffled about the lack of a scupper in the seat. What do you use to bail water when you've taken on too much? I don't understand this, but also feel like the designers wouldn't have made a huge oversight if this was a big problem. OH, and I feel like I have read that the Manta is not comfortable to sit on bench-seat style (legs hanging over the side). 

Trident/Prowler 13/15 and Tarpon 14 - seem to be pretty similar, aside from the rod pod. Now, the rod pod seems awesome for launching from the surf, but I have read that some find it uncomfortable (kind-of "in the way") and not easy to access while in the water. I may start another thread on it to see what the consensus is. I still can't figure out the difference between the Trident and the Prowler, except the hull design.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have owned a Ride 135 and 2 manta rays out of the mentioned yaks. I sold my Ride 135 for a second manta ray. The ride is very stable, a little slow and doesnt turn all that great. I am almost 100% sure my ride didnt have a scupper in the seat either. I bought my wife a used Manta ray14 back in march, after I took it on a large lake and then she paddled it in some salt water at Fort Fisher i came home and sold my ride immediatly. In the lakes the Manta Ray took on NO water, I didnt get wet at all from the yak itself, yes fish splash, but thats it. In the sound and creeks of Fort fisher even in some sloppy water it was still 95% dry. In my ride I would sit in at least 2" of water all day. I have been told the new rides are much dryer, but I dont know for sure. The manta ray 14 is actually 14'7" i believe and turns much easier than the ride did, Both track well. I can stand on either, but have not tried to fish standing in the manta ray yet, and the manta ray is fast. I picked up my new manta ray from ARC and they are really good guys to deal with. Hope this helps some. Oh I paddle a lot of large lakes at home and the salt water 4 weeks a year or maybe a little more


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh and while in the salt water, she never got her seat wet in the slightest


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tacpayne - Man, you are selling me on the Manta. How does your older Manta compare with the newer one you bought the wife? Also, how does it feel when you sit sideways on it?

And how do you test these kayaks at the stores? Do they have a big pool inside or something?

Also, just read that a Manta cruises at around 3mph. That doesn't seem very fast to me, but I know little about kayaks. At what speed would a 15 or 16' kayak cruise?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The main difference in teh 2 manta rays is the seat, the seat on the new one is very comfortable, I dont like the seat on teh older one that much, but for my wife it is very comfortable. I will try to take a few pics of them side my side for you.I know ARC is on the appomattox river, but I dont know where they test them, Im sure someone will chime in. Just call them and ask they are great to work with


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

want some insight on the Manta Ray..... www.nativeownersgroup.com ....... check the forum


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I got a Manta Ray 14 in April and love it. It is the only kayak I have owned so I really can't compare it to anything but my wife's Tarpon 140. Between the two, the Manta seems more stable to me and the seat could not be more comfortable. The gunwales on the Manta are higher than the Tarpon and therefore, may be less comfortable to sit in side saddle. But since the Manta's seat is so comfortable, I have never felt compelled to sit that way. I can easily sit in that thing for hours at a time without getting fatigued.

I get wet when I paddle but it is nothing I can't live with.


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

My definition of "salt" is HRBT, First Island of the CBBT or the shoals on the Eastern Shore in 3-4 foot swells not the tidal creeks or glassy waters of Fisherman's Island, Rudee or Lynnhaven during a dead tide. I have yet to meet anyone who fishes truly out in deeper salt water that does not get wet. Try holding position at the Lesner Bridge on an incoming tide and let me know how dry you are without pulling your scuppers - you'll have 3 inches of water after the crest of the first 3-4' wave once you hit the trough in a 13' yak or larger. In a shorter yak you might take on more, hence the reason for the scuppers. I paddle a 2010 Ride 135 and have yet to come away with a wet seat when in calmer waters. Now, I have paddled a Tarpon 140, a Ride 135 and peddled a Hobie Revolution in massive swells and can promise you - it doesn't matter what kayak you own or what length you are paddling. In those conditions in a SOT, you are going to get wet no matter how expert a paddler you are.

The Manta Rays are very comfortable as previously stated, but don't let these comments about a "dry ride" fool you. Go borrow someone's MR12 or 14 and paddle out to the Norfolk side of HRBT from the Willoughby launch on an incoming tide and tell me how dry you end up  . No offense, but it ain't gonna happen. Heck I have been on Sandy Creek Reservoir and Lake Anna with a storm brewing that created 1-2' swells and whitecaps. And yes, I did get wet from the bow slap into the oncoming waves.

Now Swift Creek is a completely different story - you could paddle a SINK in there and not be too concerned about getting wet other than from fish or paddling itself.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hanover_Yakker said:


> My definition of "salt" is HRBT, First Island of the CBBT or the shoals on the Eastern Shore in 3-4 foot swells not the tidal creeks or glassy waters of Fisherman's Island, Rudee or Lynnhaven during a dead tide. I have yet to meet anyone who fishes truly out in deeper salt water that does not get wet. Try holding position at the Lesner Bridge on an incoming tide and let me know how dry you are without pulling your scuppers - you'll have 3 inches of water after the crest of the first 3-4' wave once you hit the trough in a 13' yak or larger. In a shorter yak you might take on more, hence the reason for the scuppers. I paddle a 2010 Ride 135 and have yet to come away with a wet seat when in calmer waters. Now, I have paddled a Tarpon 140, a Ride 135 and peddled a Hobie Revolution in massive swells and can promise you - it doesn't matter what kayak you own or what length you are paddling. In those conditions in a SOT, you are going to get wet no matter how expert a paddler you are.
> 
> The Manta Rays are very comfortable as previously stated, but don't let these comments about a "dry ride" fool you. Go borrow someone's MR12 or 14 and paddle out to the Norfolk side of HRBT from the Willoughby launch on an incoming tide and tell me how dry you end up  . No offense, but it ain't gonna happen. Heck I have been on Sandy Creek Reservoir and Lake Anna with a storm brewing that created 1-2' swells and whitecaps. And yes, I did get wet from the bow slap into the oncoming waves.
> 
> Now Swift Creek is a completely different story - you could paddle a SINK in there and not be too concerned about getting wet other than from fish or paddling itself.


I dont live in VA so I cant comment on what you guys do up there. When I say it is a dry ride, that is relative to my situation and comparison of my Ride 135. We have paddled in 2' seas with white caps and her seat did not get wet. Im not saying she didnt take some splash or spray from teh waves. If you are looking to not get wet a yak isnt for you. In the same 2' seas in my Ride 135 I had several inches of water in my seat, if I would have plugged my scuppers it would have been dryer. But my wife didnt have scupper plugs in hers either.Im just saying "dry" is a relative term compared in my situations and comparisons. I havent gotten into larger seas yet so I cant comment on how it will fare then. In a nutshell I agree in some situations it doesnt matter what you paddle you will be wet, in calmer situations certain yaks will make a difference on how wet you get.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I know everyone has their opinion so I will chime in here as well...

I was just about to buy a Manta 14 and they are great boats but I looked at the Tarpon 120 and fell in love with it. IMHO unless you're going out for long trips (>5 miles each way) the shorter length makes it easier to get around. Also the T 120 is actually 2 inches wider than the T140 so it is more stable.
I was out in the sound off Hatteras last weekend in relatively high winds and approachong 100 degrees with good waves and had no problem paddling the boat. The new seat in the Tarpons is very comfortable and very adjustable and drains very well.

Another choice to consider...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

7.62,

I knew you have not defined your fishing needs. But your weight class and where you live, I suggest you WS Ride 135 or OK Prower Trident 13. I don’t use rudder on regular kayaks (up to 16’) . So having rudder option is your call. Please read Rob Choi’s new post. You will venture out to the open water sooner or later. And you will face unpredicted weather (such as strong wind and lightening) miles off the shore.

When you face 15MPH wind, you paddle against the waves and you are several miles off the shore, you want a long kayak. Currently longer kayaks are faster than shorter kayaks. For example all 15-16 footers are faster than T140. T140 is faster than any 13 footers. Speed of a kayak does not matter much if the waves are 1.5’ or below. But it matters when the wave is over 1.5’ and you are miles off the shore and trying to come back in a hurry.

Everyone is different and has different opinions about speed. I can paddle in 1’ wave for two hours at 4.5-5mph on a 16’ kayak. On a T140 I can manage 4.2-4.5MpH. I can manage 3-4MPH on the most of the 13 footers. 

But some times I need 13-14 footers for fishing very close to the structures such as bridge pilings. It is hard to turn and position on a16 footer very close to the structure and especially when the waves are high or wind is strong.

Where you will be fishing (within 150 miles from Richmond), you probably don’t do much of site-fishing. You will be sitting most of the time. And you also will be fishing CBBT. 

Ride 135 is very stable. You can stand up on a calm water such as Rudee Inlet. Any other wider kayak will be little too slow for long distance
OK Prowler Trident has good storage inside the center hatch. U can keep extra rods in the center hatch so you don’t damage the rods placed on rear rod holders when you fish close the piers and piling.

If you want the Hobie Proangler (or any big kayak than Ride 135) stability, you will deal with the weight of the kayak especially on the sand.

Opnions on comfort level of the seating area is vey subjective. I and my friends fish 8-10 hours. So if I said unconfort seat after 6 hours sitting and some one says very comfortable seat after 4 hours of sitting is complete different.
Also 16 footer is pain because you will need more space for storage and transportation. You won’t be sorry if you have either one of Ride135 and Prowler T 13.

Joe.


----------

